# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Bình Dương - Du lich Binh Duong

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Bình Dương* - *du lich Binh Duong*


Bình Dương là một tỉnh ở miền Đông Nam Bộ, phía bắc giáp tỉnh Bình Phước, phía nam giáp Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, phía đông giáp tỉnh Đồng Nai, phía tây giáp tỉnh Tây Ninh. Nhắc đến Bình Dương, người ta nhớ ngay đến vườn trái cây Lái Thiêu và khu du lịch Đại Nam tầm cỡ quốc tế.



_Ngọn kỳ đài chào đón du khách - Khu du lịch Đại Nam._



_Quả ngọt Lái Thiêu._



_Hồ Bình An thanh bình như tên gọi._



Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Bình Dương để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Chỉ cách Sài Gòn khoảng 30km nên bạn có thể xem xét hai hướng chính đến Bình Dương. Một là từ Sài Gòn (đối với du khách là người Sài Gòn hay của các tỉnh miền Bắc, miền Trung). Hai là từ các tỉnh gần đó.

*Phương tiện là xe công cộng*

Tại các bến xe của mỗi tỉnh đều có xe đi Bình Dương. Bạn nên tham khảo cụ thể thời gian, giá vé cũng như các điểm mà xe chạy ngang để tiết kiệm chi phí. Hoặc đến bến gọi xe chở đến các điểm tham quan.

Tại Sài Gòn có thể đến Bình Dương bằng cách mua vé xe khách tại bến xe miền Đông hay mua vé đến KDL Đại Nam tại bến xe bus chợ Bến Thành.

*Phương tiện cá nhân*

Từ Sài Gòn, có hai hướng đến Bình Dương, một là qua cầu Bình Triệu, hai là qua cầu Sài Gòn. Việc lựa chọn hướng đi tùy thuộc vào điểm đến mà bạn trù tính. Sau khi đến địa phận tỉnh Bình Dương, theo quốc lộ 13 và quốc lộ 14 (xuyên suốt tỉnh này) tỏa ra các điểm khác tham quan khác.

Khi tham gia lưu thông nên chú ý các quy định về giao thông đường bộ, các quy tắc an toàn và tốc độ quy định. Mang theo giấy tờ cần thiết. Nên trang bị điện thoại smartphone để xem bản đồ.

*2. Nên đến vào thời điểm nào?*

Có thể đến Bình Dương vào tất cả các tháng trong năm. Riêng rằm tháng giêng có lễ hội chùa Bà và các tháng 5 -8 là mùa thu hoạch trái cây.



_ Những chùm dâu chín vàng đầy mời gọi._

----------


## thietht

Vườn cây ăn trái Lái Thiêu

Khu vui chơi giải trí Đại Nam

Khám phá vẻ đẹp thơ mộng khu du lịch hồ Bình An

Lễ rước kiệu bà Thiên hậu

Khu Du Lịch Bảo Anh

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *TOUR DU LỊCH BÌNH DƯƠNG* - *TOUR DU LICH BINH DUONG* được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG
Tour du lịch khu Đại Nam Văn Hiến (1 Ngày) - Giá Liên Hệ

Tour Bình Dương trọn gói (2 Ngày 1đêm) - Giá: 1.065.000  VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng khu câu cá giải trí Sinh Đôi (Số 197/4 Quốc lộ 13, xã Vĩnh Phú, huyện Thuận An)

Nhà hàng Vu Gia (A54-K1 Đại lộ Bình Dương, Thị xã Thủ Dầu Một - Bình Dương)

Nhà hàng Kiến Hoành

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Becamex (Tầng 4 tòa nhà Becamex 230 Đại Lộ Bình Dương, P. Phú Hòa, TP Thủ Dầu Một)

Khách Sạn Thành Đại Nam (1765A, Khu phố 1, P.Hiệp An, Tx. Thủ Dầu Một, Bình Dương)

Saigon Park Resort

----------


## thietht

Gà quay xôi phồng

Về Bình Dương thưởng thức món ngon

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Bình Dương

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Bình Dương

----------

